# Help size Focus Black Forest



## husonfirst (Feb 2, 2009)

I want to get back into mtn. biking and I'm looking to take advantage of the sale on the Focus at Jenson. Unfortunately there are no local retailers that carry the brand. The last bike I rode was a Klein Attitude Comp. I'm 5'9" with a 31.5" inseam. I'm not sure whether the Med Focus or Large would be a better fit. Geometry listed below.


----------



## hdparrish (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd say a medium, but my rule of thumb is to err on the side of small because smaller frames are generally lighter and more nimble.

For example, when I purchased my Raleigh hardtail, I had a choice between the 18-inch medium frame and the 20-inch large. I went with the medium and never looked back.

Incidentally, if this is the bike you are considering--http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/BI262A01-Focus+Black+Forest+Bike+10.aspx--then you'd be getting a helluva deal. That's a lot of bike for the buck and it doesn't hurt that it looks sharp, to boot!

Happy trails,

HP


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm just over 6'1" and tried on a XXL Black Forest Expert at one of the three local Performance Bicycle stores this past week. Being that it was on sale at a deeply discounted price, I was curious to see just how much too large for me it would be (I usually ride 19-20 inch seat tubes). I was surprised that it was only a little too big for me but still rideable. I'd guess that two sizes smaller - Large - would have felt a little too small. I image that a XL would have fit me best.

Not very helpful I know - best I could do.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

Working for a Focus dealer, I would start test riding you on a Large. I'm just about 6'1" and the xlarge would fit me with a tad shorter stem.


----------



## husonfirst (Feb 2, 2009)

Are you talking about fitting me or Clones?


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I am 6ft and I had a L black forest I think if I was any shorter it would be to big I. I think you could go med or lg but I would say med. PS focus is a great bike and focus backs the bikes.I had my hubs go bad 3 times and they sent me a set of much better wheels free.


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

husonfirst said:


> Are you talking about fitting me or Clones?


You. Clones knows what size bike he needs.


----------

